# ISO Sesame chicken



## Angie (May 12, 2006)

Love it but have NO CLUE how to make it...anyone???

I should add...it's sweet, honey colored and honey flavored, fried chicken. Sticky as well.


----------



## katluvscake (May 13, 2006)

I would just go check the asian section in the supermarket.  I use the packets to make mine and it comes out great.


----------



## texasgirl (May 13, 2006)

Angie, look at this thread that I started a while back. jennyemma put a link in there and it turned our pretty good. I love sesame and orange chicken. I will look up another one that I like to search in and get back.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/chinese-food-question-16494.html?highlight=chinese+food+question




Okay, here is the one link that I really like. In DC's cooking links, in the c's of the recipes websites, shannon in ks added this link. There are lots of stuff in there. http://www.chinesefooddiy.com/index.html


----------



## mish (May 13, 2006)

This is one I've saved in my files, but have not tried yet.

*Spicy Orange Sesame Chicken*

To toast sesame seeds, place them in a small ungreased skillet and stir them over medium heat until they are golden and fragrant. Once the seeds are toasted, quickly pour them onto a plate. If you leave them in the hot skillet, they will continue to toast and may burn.

6 navel oranges 
1 TB Honey 
1 TB Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
1 dried red chili pepper 
1 TB grated orange zest 
1 TB flour 
1/4 tsp salt 
4 small skinless, boneless chicken breast halves (1 lb total) 
1 TB sesame seeds, toasted

Juice one orange and place juice in medium bowl. Peel remaining oranges, removing all bitter white pith, and cut oranges into 3/4" cubes. Add honey and half the chopped oranges to juice in bowl and set remaining chopped oranges aside. 

In large nonstick skillet, combine oil and chili pepper and heat over low heat 2 minutes. Add orange zest and cook 1 minutes or until fragrant. 

In shallow bowl, combine flour and salt. Dredge chicken in seasoned flour. Add chicken to skillet and cook over medium-high heat 2 minutes or until browned on both sides. Stir orange juice-honey mixture into skillet and stir well to incorporate browned bits on bottom of pan. 

Cover, reduce heat to medium, and cook 8 minutes or until cooked through; turn chicken over halfway through cooking time. Discard chili pepper. Stir in reserved chopped oranges and cook 10 seconds to heat through. Serve chicken sprinkled with toasted sesame seeds.

Here are two more:

http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/recipes/meat-poultry/chicken_skewers.html

http://www.bringonthesalads.com/recipes/tatsoi-spicy-sesame-chicken.shtml


----------



## Constance (May 13, 2006)

That looks delish, Mish...copied and saved!


----------



## Angie (May 13, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Angie, look at this thread that I started a while back. jennyemma put a link in there and it turned our pretty good. I love sesame and orange chicken. I will look up another one that I like to search in and get back.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/chinese-food-question-16494.html?highlight=chinese+food+question
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!  I'm going to use this one....but now I have a marinating question.  This recipe says to marinate for 20 minutes.  Would it be bad to marinate overnight???


Marinade:
2 tablespoons light soy sauce
1 tablespoon cooking wine or dry sherry
a few drops of sesame oil
2 tablespoons flour
2 tablespoons cornstarch (corn flour)
2 tablespoons water
1/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon vegetable oil


----------



## texasgirl (May 13, 2006)

It may be too strong. It's a strong marinade with the soy and the sherry. And chicken takes the marinade so easily. I wouldn't let it sit that long for this one. But, that's my opinion. You might see what others say.


----------



## Angie (May 13, 2006)

Sounds good.  I'll just marinade it as it's written!  Thanks again!


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2006)

The version I learned was first dipped in mayo and honey (maybe a tablespoon of honey in a cup of mayo), then rolled in breadcrumbs and toasted sesame seed.  Then it was baked until golden.  Served with a dipping sauce of mayo, honey, sesame seeds and oil (toasted), and a tad of mustard powder.  Never had a recipe, and hubby avoids honey these days, so I haven't made it in years.


----------



## chocojun (May 17, 2006)

When I worked at a chinese restaurant... we used sesame oil, soy sauce, ketchup, sugar, and sesame seeds.  This was a long time ago so I don't know the portions, but I know ketchup was the primary ingredient in our sesame chicken.


----------



## desertland (May 17, 2006)

If you're feeling lazy, go with katluvscake's suggestion   I've found Renee's "sesame ginger teriyaki" sauce to be an excellent sesame flavour.  Cook chicken and rice, and then mix it with the sauce.


----------

